# Ascension Bay in June



## MGRedfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I am traveling to Punta Allen in late June to fly fish Ascencion Bay. I was wondering if anyone had any experience there ie:Good guide Good Lodge safety in travel. Tips etc...

Thanks!


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Some of the lodges are shut down by then for the summer storm season. Also hotter than balls there that time of year. That being said, Ascension bay bonefish club does offer day trips. Pretty sure they are the only place that does not require a minimum stay for you to be able to fish.

http://www.ascensionbay.com/

Pesca Maya also might be able to do something for ya.
http://www.pescamaya.com/

6-8 wt. rods for the bones, 10 for the perms/tarpon. Ideally, having three rods rigged for different species would be great. You really don't need much in the way of flies for down there. For the bones, I would stick with smaller flies i.e 6's and 8's. I tied size 8 crabs down there, and couldn't tie em fast enough. For the permit, we used crabs and a variation of Nix's epoxy shrimp (longer shank hook, sparser body). Make sure the flies are heavy enough.. It is hard to buy a crab fly in a store that sinks fast enough for the permit. Another problem with quite a few of the commercially tied crab flies is that they land hook point down on the bottom at least half the time. I was taught to tie a crab down there that 100% of the time lands hook point up, but is a major pain to tie. Even in "production" mode, it still takes me almost 45 mins per fly to complete. Tom Rowland (key west and in my mind one of the top permit guides in the world) saw them and said "I'll take as many as you want to tie, and pay whatever you wanna charge me for em". Anyways, good luck down there and hope you are able to find the right place for your trip.


----------



## MGRedfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I have never been fly fishing EVER. I just bought a rig and I have been casting in the pond every day. That being said I reall don't expect a lot from that aspect. I do plan on buying the flies here instead of buying from them. I do not tie flies and at this point really don't have time. Is there a place that sells flies that are affordable? Are there classes near Houston? Really would like some personal classes. We actually live in College Station. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

MGRedfish said:


> Thanks for the information. I have never been fly fishing EVER. I just bought a rig and I have been casting in the pond every day. ....


Suggestion: practice, practice, practice.

Work on casting in the wind at all different angles and speeds...up to 25 mph. Practice a "as few as you can number of false casts" to hit 60 feet with accuracy. IMO distance isn't as important as accuracy and rapid delivery of the fly.

The guide will say "bonefish, 10:00, 60 feet " and your job is to get the fly there with only one false cast if possible and within a 1 foot circle at 60 feet.

You can only do this with practice. Always have at least 30 feet or so of line beyond you rod tip and hold the fly in your hand. Additionally have line stripped out and on the deck in front of you ready at all times to get it out there. Line management is huge....wind makes it difficult.

When the guide gives the call, drop the fly, one backcast to extend the line the needed distance, and lay it accurately where the guide indicated. You will probably not be able to see the bonefish(or permit, or even Tarpon sometimes) at first...it normally takes me at least one day and sometimes two to get my flats "eyes" back. A beginner may take longer so it is very important that you be able to put the fly exactly where the guide calls.

Set up targets at various distances and all kinds of angles. Practice hitting them with only one if possible backcast, two at the most.

When you get out there for real, it will be panic at first. The guide will say bonefish (or whatever fish it is at 100 feet moving across...see them?) Of course you won't in all likelyhood. Then he might say excitedly they are turning, get ready, there at 1:00, 60 feet cast now, now, now....oh ***** mon you missed them.

It happens to everyone, learn from your mistakes....and most of all enjoy it. The adreniline rush is like no other. It is shear excitement, unbridled joy when you connect...and crushing defeat when you miss.

Nothing like it in the World, nothing comes even close. Enjoy.

p.s. learn to strip set, i.e. set the hook with a strip, NOT by moving the fly rod like you might do in other forms of fishing....very critical to strip set, always.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

First let me say that I am envious of you. I have fished Acension and Boca Paila over 100 days during the last ten years and it is a great place for your first flats experience.

I used to take my own flies now I buy from the guides as they know what eats what. They do seem to like shrimp patterns for permit in acension as opposed to exclusivly crabs like Florida or Boca Paila. Lately, I have had luck on bones and permit with an ultra hair shrimp. It is easy to cast and like I said you can throw it at both fish and not have to worry about swapping rods or retying. ******** crabs have also produced for me there. Along with a few of the standard patterns you should be set. Just ask the guys at the fly shop as they all have had experience with where you are going.

In acension you will find fish from the boat and wade to make your cast. So good boots, with socks, are in order. Dont settle for the neoprene zip ups. As was elluded to in an earlier post it is hot, although not much hotter than Texas and you have a beautiful ocean to look at all day, take the proper precautions to avoid the sun- buff, hat, long sleeves, pants, sun gloves, good sunscreen. That tropical sun is brutal, dont take it lightly. Dont use the spray sun screen- it will melt your fly line.

High quality sun glasses are your most important piece of kit as seeing the fish is 90% of the game. Take a back up pair.

As far as strategy, line management is often overlooked. I dont use a basket but if you are comfotable with one I would recommend that as well. When on the casting deck be mindful of your line. You will be amazed at where the wind will blow it. If there is anything to snag, your line will find it and snag it. When wading, let me know if you figure out how to keep the line from wrapping around your feet, i like to have the guide hold my line.

Palometa Club and Grand Slam Club are first rate operations. This place looks interesting, Casa Vieja Chac, but I have not fished with them: http://www.mexicofishingadventures.com/index.html

Finally, i like to unwind after a day on the water with a Don Julio Blanco on the rocks with a slice of orange.

Have fun.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Pesca Maya usually runs a summer special. In fact, their rates are 20% from June 15th through October:

http://www.pescamaya.com/en/pesca-maya-lodge/rates-2012.html

I went there after they rebuilt from the hurricane in the mid 2000's and it was a good experience, especially if you are new to it. They provide good value and guides with a mix of wade and boat fishing. You'll have shots at small tarpon and tons of shots at bones. If you're lucky, permit as well, but consider that icing on the cake for a first trip.

Of course, if money isn't an option, stay at Casa Blanca.

The best advice to give you is to get Left Kreh's book "Fly Fishing in Salt Water" - this is the bible of salt water fly fishing. Read the generalized chapters, then ones specifically about bones, tarpon and permit. Then reread it again and again. 

Here is the link for it: http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Fishing-Saltwater-Lefty-Kreh/dp/1592280781

And for gear, 8 for bones, 10 for small tarpon. That has you covered for your first trip. 6 and 7s are too light if the wind is up, so it is better to throw the 8 and make it easier on yourself. You can throw the 10 for permit as well. Or for cuda.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

MGRedfish said:


> Thanks for the information. I have never been fly fishing EVER. I just bought a rig and I have been casting in the pond every day. That being said I reall don't expect a lot from that aspect. I do plan on buying the flies here instead of buying from them. I do not tie flies and at this point really don't have time. Is there a place that sells flies that are affordable? Are there classes near Houston? Really would like some personal classes. We actually live in College Station. Thanks in advance!!


Get with Chris at iFly Anglers edge in Houston, he can hook you up with flies and casting lessons. They can also book your whole trip to Pesca Maya. I fished there a couple of years ago and the only bad part was that **** road to Punta Allen from Tulum, one of the worst roads in the world, I would not recommend eating before that trip down. The lodge is pretty nice and the guides are hard working.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

When you have the time check out our web site www.texasflyfishers.org and you will find lessons, equipment guides, and all things related to flyfishing. We have a double-haul class coming up soon...you might want to take this especially in view of your destination. The class is taught by a FFF Certified casting instructor who can get you way passed the point of 20-30'. Good Luck on your trip.


----------

